#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  На каком этапе нужны чётки?

## Karma Dordzhe

Дорогие мои ваджрные братья и сёстры, помогите, пожалуйста, советом\ответом.  :Smilie: 

На каком этапе нужны чётки? Интересуюсь именно с практической т.з., - нужны ли они во время выполнения нёндро или после?

Глупый, в общем то, вопрос - понимаю. Но я не хочу чётки покупать только потому что начал практиковать Дхарму, только потому что стал буддистом, ка кделают некоторые. Всё таки это рабочий инструмент. Отсюда и вопрос - на каком этапе они необходимы?

Спасибо.

----------


## Fritz

Они необходимы на этапе получения ванга высших тантр. Либо их изображение.

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

А как тогда считать количество повторений в нёндро?

----------


## Fritz

Как умеете.

----------


## Топпер

> Дорогие мои ваджрные братья и сёстры, помогите, пожалуйста, советом\ответом. 
> 
> На каком этапе нужны чётки? Интересуюсь именно с практической т.з., - нужны ли они во время выполнения нёндро или после?
> 
> Глупый, в общем то, вопрос - понимаю. Но я не хочу чётки покупать только потому что начал практиковать Дхарму, только потому что стал буддистом, ка кделают некоторые. Всё таки это рабочий инструмент. Отсюда и вопрос - на каком этапе они необходимы?
> 
> Спасибо.


Когда начитываете конкретное количество мантр - на чём их считать?

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Так я и не начитываю пока, т.к. не знаю на чём считать.  :Smilie:  Вот и задал вопрос такой...

----------


## Топпер

На чётках и считайте. Привяжите к ним ещё два счётчика и вообще хорошо будет.

----------

Маша_ла (13.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

По моему опыту, простирания удобно считать на маленьких четках, рядом держать монетки, 4 маленьких круга - 1 большие четки, т.е., 100 раз  :Smilie:  С большими простираться неудобно было как-то. А на больших счетчики мне как-то и не пригодились. На них, правда, удобно сотни считать. В четках для простираний главное, чтобы нитка была прочная и они не порвались.. Ну и колени надо беречь, а также - лоб  :Smilie:  Вообще, простирания - это медитация. Нужно устроиться так, чтобы ничего не создавало помех для медитации, собственно. По-моему, как-то так  :Smilie:  Хотя я в этом деле совсем не эксперт, наоборот даже..

Вообще, в КК АП простирания делают все вместе, кажется? По крайней мере, раньше так было. У более опытных товарищей и спросите  :Smilie:  Если понадобится  :Smilie:

----------

Eternal Jew (13.06.2010), Karma Dordzhe (13.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Karma Dordzhe, сейчас Вам тут много историй расскажут со всех сторон, причем все они будут сводиться к двум основным вариантам.

*Первый* - четки это действительно "рабочий инструмент", который нужен лишь для такой технической работы, чтобы насчитывать количество мантр во время практики. 

*Второй* - четки это такой сакральный предмет, который несет на себе благословение мастеров, Идамов (чью практику Вы на них начитывали) и который запрещено кому-то показывать и прочее и прочее.

Причем, как ни странно, обе стороны по своему будут правы.  :Smilie:  И обе будут в качестве доказательства своей правоты приводить расхожую историю про знаменитого йогина Вирупу, который выкинул свои четки в отхожее место; просто одни будут утверждать, что он выкинул их от отчаяния, что  у него ничего не получалось в практике после начитываниях многих миллионов мантр, другие - что он выкинул их после того, когда "получилось" - т.е. когда он осознал, что никакие внешние ритуальные предметы ему, по сути, больше не нужны. 

... И, заметьте, каждая из противоборствующих сторон будет по привычке кричать на соперников: "холивар! не устраивайте холивар!"  :Smilie: 

...Такая вот запутанная ситуация.  :Smilie:  

Поэтому мой Вам скромный совет: 

1) действительно купите какие-нибудь простенькие новые четки (не затевайтесь на всякие черепа и прочее);  :Smilie: 
2) при первой возможности - освятите их у какого-нибудь достойного ламы из Линии Передачи (хотя в принципе - у любого общепризнанного Учителя);
3) спокойно пользуйтесь ими при подсчете мантр, памятуя о том, что главное - не количество начитанных мантр, а Ваше личное качественное отношение к практике;
4) старайтесь в самом деле относиться к ним уважительно - держите в мешочке, не обматывайтесь ими "напоказ" или в качестве некоего украшения.

*[далее идет неприкрытая реклама]*  :Smilie:  *(правда мне почему-то до сих по не делают за нее никаких отчислений!)*

Из всего незамысловатого, что я лично сам видел в продаже, мне больше всего приглянулись вот такие четки, тем более, что это сандал, он "нейтрален" для разных практик и его просто приятно держать в руках. Со счетчиками для четок тоже можно особо не затеваться, равно как и с мешочком для хранения четок.

У меня как раз похожие на эти четки, и, как советует Маша - двое. Вторые - маленькие (27 + 1 центральный), из полудрагоценного камня - замечательного гладкого и тяжелого молочно-прозрачного "кошачьего глаза" (или как он там еще называется). Первые  использую для практик одного типа, вторые - для других.

Успехов!

----------

Chza (28.10.2014), Homer (13.06.2010), Karma Dordzhe (13.06.2010), Pema Sonam (13.06.2010), Yuu (14.02.2012), Вадим Л (30.12.2012), Маша_ла (13.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2011), Элли (24.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Про Вирупу и четки история такая, что он их выкинул в туалет от отчаяния, когда решил, после целой жизни практики Ваджраяны, что эта практика - не для него.. К нему пришла супруга Хеваджры по имени Ваджра Найратмья, сказала, что она - божество, с которым у него есть кармическая связь, т.е., йидам, и велела достать четки, отмыть их и продолжать практику, т.к. вскоре он уже достигнет сиддхи.. Что он и сделал.. 
От того, что он уже чего-то достиг он их не выкидывал, т.к. он как раз думал, что ничего не достиг и все плохо, т.к. у него были плохие, с его т.з., сны и пр., которые на самом деле означали обратное..

Так, по крайней мере, учат во время Лам Дре. Святейшество именно так учит этой истории. И я лично в др. источниках др. трактовок не встречала  :Smilie: 

Сорри за офф..

----------

Chza (28.10.2014), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вот видите, хоть один человек правильно рассказал!  :Smilie:  
А то тут столько вариантов в свое время народ выдавал за "единственно правильные"!  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> Причем, как ни странно, обе стороны по своему будут правы.


Вопрос звучал так:




> Отсюда и вопрос - на каком этапе они *необходимы*?


Поэтому ответом на него будет только второй вариант. Это я всё к тому, что в КК АП ОН нет вангов высш. тантр, о чём Оле сам говорил, следовательно чётки или их изображение не нужны. Чётки - чисто тантрическая вещь, в остальных разделах они не нужны, можно что либо удобнее взять, шагомер спортивный например. Я так мобильником пользовался - у меня на экране ровно 21 цифра помещается)))

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

В марте 2008-го года, я пристал к одному почтенному геше из Гоман-дацана с каким-то вопросом про четки. Тогда геше достал книжку "Сборник кратких наставлений учителей Гоман-дацана" и прокомментировал мне коротенький текст из этого сборника, связанный с четками. 

К сожалению, я не запомнил имени автора этого текста, точно помню лишь, что это какой-то геше из Ладака (а в самом тексте нет имени автора). По моей просьбе, уважаемый А. Зорин выполнил перевод.

Приведу здесь этот перевод, снабдив его картинками с наиболее редкими в наших краях видами четок. 

Надеюсь что этот текст будет полезен.




> * [Четки]* 
> 
> В системе Махаяны четки — незаменимый ритуальный предмет.
> 
> Четки нужны всем людям: как монахам, так и мирянам, как мужчинам, так и женщинам. Особенно четки нужны всем для начитывания и подсчета [количества раз произнесения] мантр, таких как «МАНИ» и «ВАДЖРАГУРУ». 
> 
> В «Тантре Самбхути» применительно к каждому из [четырех типов] ритуала — мирного, увеличения, подавления и гневного ритуала — говорится о материале, из которого должны быть изготовлены четки, количестве бусин, пальце, которым следует их перебирать. 
> 
> Для четок, используемых в мирном ритуале, материалом служит стекло, устричная раковина, жемчуг и тому подобные вещи белого цвета. В ритуале увеличения — золото, серебро, медь и семена лотоса. В ритуале подавления используются шарики из дерева, умащенные шафраном и т. п., они должны быть красного цвета. В гневном ритуале — [семена] рудракши, мыльный орех либо человеческие кости. 
> ...

----------

Aion (06.11.2010), AlexThunder (19.10.2010), Asanga (13.06.2010), Caddy (07.05.2011), Chza (28.10.2014), Denli (13.06.2010), Dondhup (13.06.2010), Eshe Drug (20.07.2010), Eternal Jew (13.06.2010), Fritz (13.06.2010), Ittosai (13.07.2010), Joy (04.05.2012), Karma Dordzhe (13.06.2010), Karma Sherab (11.07.2010), Legba (13.06.2010), Nari (02.09.2012), Pema Sonam (13.06.2010), Sergio (22.10.2010), Toki (04.06.2011), Tseten (13.06.2010), Yuu (12.02.2012), Zosia (26.01.2011), Алекс Андр (21.12.2013), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.06.2010), Атевс (13.06.2010), Гханта (08.03.2015), Дордже (04.06.2011), Доржик (13.07.2010), Евгений Шпагин (14.11.2013), Земляной (01.07.2011), Игорь Эдвардович (14.05.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (05.07.2010), Маша_ла (13.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2010), Ольга Карпова (12.08.2014), Ондрий (13.06.2010), Пема Ванчук (06.05.2012), Ридонлиев (25.09.2014), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (02.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2010), Шавырин (13.06.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2215

Неоднократно слышал мнение об удобстве механического счетчика. Это если не заморачиваться про аккумулирование четками энергии и про прочую магию. Но сам правда пользуюсь привычными в виде бусин, так как механических не видел в продаже.

Про разные виды четок и как  и какими пользоваться - упоминается  в книге доктора тибетской медицины Нида  Ченагцанга "Лечение мантрами".

Далее приведу цитату из комментаpия Гьятрула Ринпоче на текст Цеванг Чодpуба "Объяснение Стадии Заpождения в соответствии с пpактикой садханы называемое _Стержень Недвойственной Ясности_":



> .... в тексте обсуждается подсчет мантр при помощи малы. Дpугая цитата втоpого Будды, Падмасамбхавы, говоpит: "Лучшим видом малы, использующейся для увеличения количества повторений, будет мала, сделанная из некотоpых видов драгоценностей (Тиб. ринпоче). Посpедственный тип малы делается из семян деpева или плодов, и низший тип малы делается из деpева, земли, камня или лекарства."
> 	Мала, сделанная из морских раковин, земли, деpева или семян деpева или плодов используется для выполнения миpных садхан и миpных действий. Мала, сделанная из золота - для выполнения обширных действий. Мала из кpасного коралла - является лучшей для выполнения сильных садхан. Стальная или биpюзовая мала - хоpоша для гневной активности. Мала, сделанная из камня "зи" или дpугих дpагоценных камней, может использоваться пpи выполнении любых каpмических активностей, пpоизводимых вами.
> 	Мала, сделанная из косточек абpикоса, будет выполнять обширную активность. Мала, сделанная из "лот тон" (кpошечных, кpуглых чеpных семян плодов) выполняет сильную активность. Мала, сделанная из бусинок pакши, пpименяется пpи гневных пpактиках. Мала, сделанная из семян бодхи, исполняет все дхаpмы. Мала из дpевесины деpева бодхи, исполняет мирные кармы. Мала из бусинок mulberry исполняет силные кармы. Малы из дpевесины mahogany используется в гневных практиках. Малы, сделанные из костей слона, особенно его бивней,  будут выполнять всякую заботящуюся активность.
> 	Бусины сделанные из камня - хоpоши для обшиpных пpактик. Бусины сделанные из лекарства - хоpоши для гневных пpактик. Малы со множествном pазличных типов дpагоценностей хоpоши для любых пpактик. Тем не менее, я советую, чтобы вы не пытались делать малы с большим количеством pазных бусинок на них, потому что если вы не знаете какие комбинации являются эффективными, вы можете получить неблагоприятный pезультат.
> 	Далее, текст упоминает pазличные виды пользы, котоpая извлекается из использования pазличных типов мал.
> 	Железная или стальная малы умножают добродетель, котоpая накапливается с каждым повтоpением обычным способом. Медная мала умножает каждое повтоpение в четыpе pаза. Мала pакша умножает каждое повтоение в 20 миллионов, и жемчужная мала умножает в 100 миллионов раз. Серебрянная мала умножает в 100000, а рубиновая мала в 100 миллионов раз. Мала из семян бодхи проявляет безграничные блага для любых форм практики, будь то мирная, обширная, сильная или гневная.
> 	Вы должны все знать о значении малы и о лучшем способе их связывания. Нитей в вашей мале может быть использовано три, пять или девять, и никакое другое число. Тpи нитки символизиpуют тpи кайи, пять нитей символизиpуют пять Будд, и девять нитей символизиpуют девять колесниц.
> 	Главная гуpу-бусина может состоять из трех бусин, символизиpуя тpи ваджpных состояния существа, тpи кайи. Самая маленькая бусина наверху должна быть синей, возможно из лазуpита. Голубой цвет символизиpует неизменный ум абсолютной истины. Сpедняя бусина должна быть кpасной, что символизиpует ваджpную pечь, и сокровенная бусина должна быть белой, что символизиpует ваджpное тело.
> 	Ваша мала должна быть благословлена ламой, и вы должны постоянно благословлять свою малу сами, насыщая ее энергией. Для получения pеальной пользы, пеpед тем как подсчитывать мантры, вы должны вложить энеpгию в свою малу.
> ...

----------

Aion (06.11.2010), AlexThunder (19.10.2010), Eshe Drug (20.07.2010), Tashi_Tsering (13.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (12.07.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Что, сразу все тантрические практики выложим в интернете... или по одной?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Что, сразу все тантрические практики выложим в интернете... или по одной?


Это Вы кому и к чему?

----------

Eshe Drug (20.07.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... цитату из комментаpия Гьятрула Ринпоче на текст Цеванг Чодpуба "Объяснение Стадии Заpождения в соответствии с пpактикой садханы называемое Стержень Недвойственной Ясности":




> Затем заpождайте себя как божество, взяв малу в левую pуку и установив гуру-бусину вертикально в центре. Повтоpяйте мантpу (...) Из пустоты, гуру-бусинка пpоявляется как центpальное божество в мандале...

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> ... цитату из комментаpия Гьятрула Ринпоче на текст Цеванг Чодpуба "Объяснение Стадии Заpождения в соответствии с пpактикой садханы называемое Стержень Недвойственной Ясности":


Даже если и так?
Это не садхана, а комментарий Гьятрула Ринпоче  на другой комментарий другого мастера, который написал по садхане  "Стержень Недвойственной Ясности". Ферштейн?  :Smilie: 
Зачем очередной сыр-бор тут разводить? Это же не наставления по практике йидама. 
"Зарождайте себя как божество" - Ну и что? Что дальше-то? Это  выложенная практика Ямантаки? Или Курукулле?   :Wink: 

"Йога сновидений" и сборники молитв и практик ( например "Ранджунг Еше") - вообще  в свободной продаже в книжных магазинах.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... ясненько-ясненько! ... Только чего же Вы это мантру быстро подчистили и описание развития визуализации в своем первоначальном сообщении?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> ... ясненько-ясненько! ... Только чего же Вы это мантру быстро подчистили и описание развития визуализации в своем первоначальном сообщении?


Чтобы не провоцировать холивар и всякий флуд на ...дцать страниц.
Подчистить мне не трудно.
Но кто хочет найти -тот найдет. Интернет в помощь. 

Ознакомиться с полным комментарием можно здесь:
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...icles/stergen/
или
http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/stad_zar.html

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

ЗЫ: А мантра-то там  безобидная совсем. Типа " Ом гате гате...". Ну да ладно уж.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (13.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Я уже в десятый раз слышу "холивар" за прошедшую неделю, причем именно от его инициаторов. Поэтому, чтобы его действительно избежать, отвечайте только за свои действия пожалуйста, не нужно показывать пальцем: "а вот там, а вот они..." (это примерно такая же аргументация, как у моих подчиненных: "Вы почему раньше с работы ушли?" -- "Так а вон там, в отделе кадров тоже все раньше поуходили!").

... Так вот, скажите, *Ваш личный ваджрный мастер уполномачивал лично Вас выкладывать мантры и комментарии к тантрическим садханам в интернете?* Или все-таки что-то другое говорил, типа: "Уважайте Учение, уважайте линию Передачи"... И предоставлял ли он лично Вам право оценивать: что именно "безопасно" выкладывать в интернете, а что нет?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> *Ваш личный ваджрный мастер уполномачивал лично Вас выкладывать мантры и комментарии к тантрическим садханам в интернете?*


А это вашего ума дело вобще?

----------

Аким Иваныч (13.06.2010), Кузьмич (15.06.2010), куру хунг (14.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (04.05.2012)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Я уже в десятый раз слышу "холивар" за прошедшую неделю, причем именно от его инициаторов. Поэтому, чтобы его действительно избежать, отвечайте только за свои действия пожалуйста, не нужно показывать пальцем: "а вот там, а вот они..." (это примерно такая же аргументация, как у моих подчиненных: "Вы почему раньше с работы ушли?" -- "Так а вон там, в отделе кадров тоже все раньше поуходили!").
> 
> ... Так вот, скажите, *Ваш личный ваджрный мастер уполномачивал лично Вас выкладывать мантры и комментарии к тантрическим садханам в интернете?* Или все-таки что-то другое говорил, типа: "Уважайте Учение, уважайте линию Передачи"... И предоставлял ли он лично Вам право оценивать: что именно "безопасно" выкладывать в интернете, а что нет?


Eternal Jew, если Вы обращаетесь ко мне, то будьте так любезны это указывать в своих сообщениях.

Далее по вашему вопросу.
А Вам ваш мастер предоставлял оценивать действия других? Блюститель чужой нравствености и чистоты?
Вы ещё  говорите о холиварах? Вы сколько лет тут на форуме холиварите?
Другой бы не заметил, а Вы прицепились. Совсем делать дома нечего?  :Confused: 
Тема про четки между прочим. Свой праведный гнев и поучения - прошу мне в Л.С.

----------

куру хунг (14.06.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (04.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ясно. А здесь еще и наш "свами" к дискуссии быстренько подтянулся. Куда мне против такой мощной поддержки.  :Smilie:  Больше не имею к г-дам дзогченпа никаких вопросов  :Smilie:  

Поэтому пишите любые мантры где угодно - хоть на заборах.

_Нижайше Ваш_

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Больше не имею к г-дам дзогченпа никаких вопросов
> 
> Поэтому пишите любые мантры где угодно - хоть на заборах.


Перед чтением мантр не забудьте прополоскать рот, но  лучше сделать омовение.   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012)

----------


## Fritz

Мойте руки после туалета и перед едой.
Ваш Айболит.

----------


## Vadimko

> Мойте руки после туалета и перед едой.
> Ваш Айболит.


http://rus.delfi.lv/news/technology/....d?id=31772311

Мытье рук помогает избавиться от тяжести принятых ранее решений, к такому выводу пришли Спайк Ли и Норберт Шварц из университета Мичигана.
.....

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Ну прям как на курайнике...  :Frown:

----------


## Eshe Drug

На любом этапе!! Как читать и когда читать и прочие вещи, в особенности что читать пусть вам поможет опытный и сведущий дордже-лобпён

----------


## Бо

*Вот такие четки* нужны уже на первом этапе, особенно для последователя Кагью.

----------

Aion (06.11.2010), AlexThunder (19.10.2010), Toki (04.06.2011), Алекс Андр (22.12.2013), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.07.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (13.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (13.07.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2010), Чиффа (13.07.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Ну прям как на курайнике...


Отсутствие воспитания, здравого смысла и чувства меры накладывает неизгладимый отпечаток вне зависимости от традиции и на любом форуме, этот форум не исключение.
Крепитесь.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (13.07.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Основная функция четок это подсчет количества. Поэтому они будут нужны на том этапе когда будет необходим подсчет количества повторений, скорее всего.

----------


## Виталий Иванченко

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2215
> 
> Неоднократно слышал мнение об удобстве механического счетчика. Это если не заморачиваться про аккумулирование четками энергии и про прочую магию. Но сам правда пользуюсь привычными в виде бусин, так как механических не видел в продаже.


На счет механических четок. На ebay продается вот такая штука:


Называется сие чудо "Tally counter", надевается на палец и предназначена как я понимаю для подсчета очков при игре в гольф. Стоит  всего $2. 
Каждый раз когда нажимаешь на кнопку счетчик увеличивается на единицу. т.е. по сути - это электронные четки. 

Но такой счетчик у меня не прижился - настоящие четки, ИМХО, лучше, хотя бы потому что при работе пальцами - тренируется мелкая моторика, а она в свою очередь с речевым центром связанна, а следовательно и с памятью и прочими моментами, связанными с интеллектуальным развитием.  :Wink: 

А у меня с четками другая проблема. Оказывается их можно использовать и для банальной зубрежки, причем далеких от буддизма вещей. Например, если прокрутить математическую формулу или фразу ена иностранном языке - 108 раз на четках - она легче запоминается. Одно время даже угрызения совести мучили, мол, кощунствую, даже решил себе для этих целей заказать отдельные четки, но руки как-то сами к одним и тем же четками тянуться и для зубрежки и для мантр. В конце концов решил не заморачиваться по этому поводу. В конце концов в учебе нет ничего противоположного дхарме, да и сам Будда завещал учиться  :Smilie:

----------

Lanky (09.11.2011)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Например, если прокрутить математическую формулу или фразу ена иностранном языке - 108 раз на четках - она легче запоминается.


Мистика какая-то !!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------

Bob (04.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (04.05.2012), Джигме (10.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

> По мне так лучше делать четки самому,а после просить освящения их у Учителя.


Раньше тоже самодельными пользовался, но, блин, изнашиваются керамические, а из рудракши ничо так, держат форму. Типа, живое круче неживого?  :Cool:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> .. Типа, живое круче неживого?


 Почему,можно купить приличные четки в магазинах восточных сувениров,однако меня беспокоит то что эти "вещи" проходят через руки,неизвестных мне людей,и,кто его знает,какая энергетическая информация может содержаться в этих так назывемых "сувенирах"..

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Раньше тоже самодельными пользовался, но, блин, изнашиваются керамические, а из рудракши ничо так, держат форму..


Скажу вам по-секрету,у меня вот уже семь лет четки из можжевельника.И ничего -живы,хотя запаха древесины уже нет, потемнели только  изрядно.

Вот недавно товарищ подарил мне ожерелье и горного хрусталя,поскольку меня не удовлетворили грани,пришлось огранить их самому,грубым способом,о чем я и писал на форуме,получилось неплохо..

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Почему,можно купить приличные четки в магазинах восточных сувениров,однако меня беспокоит то что эти "вещи" проходят через руки,неизвестных мне людей,и,кто его знает,какая энергетическая информация может содержаться в этих так назывемых "сувенирах"..


А что такое энергетическая информация?

----------

Артем Тараненко (04.05.2012), Буль (06.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Раньше тоже самодельными пользовался, но, блин, изнашиваются керамические, а из рудракши ничо так, держат форму. Типа, живое круче неживого?


У одного моего знакомого четки износились не одни, за исключением тех, на которых он делает основную практику. 8 млн мантры и только бусины по нитке истерлись  :Smilie:  Так что изнашивание - не проблема девайса

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Почему,можно купить приличные четки в магазинах восточных сувениров,однако меня беспокоит то что эти "вещи" проходят через руки,неизвестных мне людей,и,кто его знает,какая энергетическая информация может содержаться в этих так назывемых "сувенирах"..


Никакая, если вы их освятите, в особенности личной практикой

----------

Aion (04.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Почему,можно купить приличные четки в магазинах восточных сувениров,однако меня беспокоит то что эти "вещи" проходят через руки,неизвестных мне людей,и,кто его знает,какая энергетическая информация может содержаться в этих так назывемых "сувенирах"..


Дык, типа на то и руки даны, чтобы от иллюзии "своё-чужое" избавляться в процессе юзания "вещей".   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (04.05.2012), Сауди (04.05.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> А что такое энергетическая информация?


приведу аналогию - допустим вы пьете чай,он вам приятен,вы - налаждаетесь,по удивительному стечению обстоятельств кружка с недопитым чаем падает на пол и,разбиваясь,проливает чай..вы берете ветошь и тщательно протираете пол,заметьте чай теперь находится в тряпке,будете ли вы так же наслаждаться тем самым пролитым чаем?,ведь это тот самый чай или у вас внезапно наступило сатори?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Дык, типа на то и руки даны, чтобы от иллюзии "своё-чужое" избавляться в процессе юзания "вещей".


ну да,ну да,так интересней..
это все конечно интересно то что пишет Артем,Дмитрий и Вы, но я всего лишь описал свою личную кочку зрения,и спорить об этом совершенно незачем,примите это как мой "пунктик"..

----------


## Aion

> Так что изнашивание - не проблема девайса


Ну да, честно говоря, это не проблема девайса, это проблема моей привязанности к девайсу.  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (04.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> приведу аналогию - допустим вы пьете чай,он вам приятен,вы - налаждаетесь,по удивительному стечению обстоятельств кружка с недопитым чаем падает на пол и,разбиваясь,проливает чай..вы берете ветошь и тщательно протираете пол,заметьте чай теперь находится в тряпке,будете ли вы так же наслаждаться тем самым пролитым чаем?,ведь это тот самый чай или у вас внезапно наступило сатори?


Это тот самый чай.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Это тот самый чай.


правда?не заметил..

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> правда?не заметил..


Изменилось ваше восприятия вкусовых качеств чая, а чай остался тем же.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Изменилось ваше восприятия вкусовых качеств чая, а чай остался тем же.


неужели только мое воприятие?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> неужели только мое воприятие?


Я думаю стоит перенести нашу метафизическую демагогию, на другую площадку. Либо прекратить, за ненадобностью, что более желательно. То, что вы подразумеваете под энергетической информацией, я понял, спасибо.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (04.05.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Я пользовался во время исполнения простираний камешками (агатами) ,собрал на черном море. Четками не удобно.

----------


## Anthony

А у меня простые.. вроде из сандала. Брал в восточных сувенирах. 

Чтобы веревка не порвалась - насадил их на тройную леску. Вроде надежно.
На них даже главной бусины нету. Просто 108 шариков. Для простираний в самый раз.
Дешево, надежно и практично  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну, кагбэ, судя по описанию, у вас бусики на леске со 108-ю бусинками, а не четки  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> приведу аналогию - допустим вы пьете чай,он вам приятен,вы - налаждаетесь,по удивительному стечению обстоятельств кружка с недопитым чаем падает на пол и,разбиваясь,проливает чай..вы берете ветошь и тщательно протираете пол,заметьте чай теперь находится в тряпке,будете ли вы так же наслаждаться тем самым пролитым чаем?,ведь это тот самый чай или у вас внезапно наступило сатори?


Я всегда пью чай из любимой чашки, и никогда -- тот же чай из тряпки.
_Hey man, how come the Doors aren't in on this?
No music, no Doors. Come on, let's roll!_

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (06.05.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Кузьмич (06.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (26.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

_
  In order to break through on the other side, you don't need the Doors.._

----------

Буль (07.05.2012), Кузьмич (08.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Ну, кагбэ, судя по описанию, у вас бусики на леске со 108-ю бусинками, а не четки


Да хоть кораловое колье  :Smilie:  Практической ценности это не отменяет  :Wink:

----------

Aion (07.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (07.05.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Майя П (07.05.2012), Сауди (07.05.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (07.05.2012), Тао (07.05.2012)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

В традиции Тхеравада используют четки?




> На чётках и считайте. Привяжите к ним ещё два счётчика и вообще хорошо будет.

----------


## Антончик

> Далее приведу цитату из комментаpия Гьятрула Ринпоче на текст Цеванг Чодpуба "Объяснение Стадии Заpождения в соответствии с пpактикой садханы называемое _Стержень Недвойственной Ясности_":


Мне интересно где же нищие монахи и тантрики берут столько всяких разных чёток "на все случаи жизни"? Таскать пачку чёток под разные мантры? Да ещё и всякие атм медные, рубиновые и т.д. Нужно быть "богатым аскетом", чтобы позволить себе это.




> Никогда не позволяйте ей остывать от тепла вашего тела. Никогда не показывайте вашу секpетную ваджpную малу дpугим людям. Никогда не отдавайте вашу ее в pуки дpугих людей.


Не показывать и при этом не снимать с тела. В условиях обычной жизни если ты не прячешься от людей в пещере - невыполнимо. Если носишь на шее или на руке - всё равно ведь видно, только выглядишь как "педик в бусах"...
Куда их девать чтобы они были и на теле, и одновременно не видны никому? Я не представляю...

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Мне интересно где же нищие монахи и тантрики берут столько всяких разных чёток "на все случаи жизни"? Таскать пачку чёток под разные мантры? Да ещё и всякие атм медные, рубиновые и т.д. Нужно быть "богатым аскетом", чтобы позволить себе это.
> 
> 
> Не показывать и при этом не снимать с тела. В условиях обычной жизни если ты не прячешься от людей в пещере - невыполнимо. Если носишь на шее или на руке - всё равно ведь видно, только выглядишь как "педик в бусах"...
> Куда их девать чтобы они были и на теле, и одновременно не видны никому? Я не представляю...


Говорится, что есть "универсальные" четки, сделанные из семян дерева Бодхи (поищите по форуму, я тут перевод текста одного постил). UPD: в этой же теме, на первой странице  :Smilie: 

Многие монахи носят четки, заправляя их за пояс.

----------


## Влад К

> Не показывать и при этом не снимать с тела. В условиях обычной жизни если ты не прячешься от людей в пещере - невыполнимо.
> Куда их девать чтобы они были и на теле, и одновременно не видны никому? Я не представляю...


А зачем с собой таскать малу? Они ведь не нужны в течение дня.

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.12.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А зачем с собой таскать малу? Они ведь не нужны в течение дня.


1. Служит напоминанием о практике.
2. Можно подсчитывать мантры, которые читаешь в течение дня.

В городе четки можно заменить счетчиком, который крепится на палец. Со стороны выглядит как обычный шагомер.

----------


## Влад К

> 1. Служит напоминанием о практике.
> 2. Можно подсчитывать мантры, которые читаешь в течение дня.
> 
> В городе четки можно заменить счетчиком, который крепится на палец. Со стороны выглядит как обычный шагомер.


Что-то я таких счетчиков не видел :Big Grin:  Как называются?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Что-то я таких счетчиков не видел Как называются?


Гуглятся как "tally counter". Незаменимая вещь при выполнении простираний  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (20.12.2014), Влад К (21.12.2013), Нико (20.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А так вполне себе удобно по костяшкам пальцев считать - как раз по фалагам - у больших пальцев только две верхние, и всего 28. Можно два раза по одной руке.

Грущу, читая начало темы.....сколько знакомого народу тут больше не появляется......

----------

Нико (20.12.2014)

----------


## Антончик

Ну если предлагается использовать шагомер для подсчёта повторений мантр, то можно так то и без малы вообще начитывать, ещё проще. Мне эти количества особо не упали. Всё равно всю жизнь делать или до просветления ))))
Просто в процитированном тексте в начеле темы указывается, что нужно именно на чётках это делать, и что это важно. Значит автор того текста утверждает, что есть разница в эффекте от начитывания с чётками и без. Вот из этого и мои вопросы.

----------


## Леннон

> Просто в процитированном тексте в начеле темы указывается, что нужно именно на чётках это делать, и что это важно. Значит автор того текста утверждает, что есть разница в эффекте от начитывания с чётками и без. Вот из этого и мои вопросы.


Не думаю, что тогда существовали шагомеры.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А так вполне себе удобно по костяшкам пальцев считать - как раз по фалагам - у больших пальцев только две верхние, и всего 28. Можно два раза по одной руке.



Во время простираний не посчитаешь по костяшкам пальцев. Да и с чётками неудобно. Счётчик -- самое удобное!

----------


## Алик

> Во время простираний не посчитаешь по костяшкам пальцев. Да и с чётками неудобно. Счётчик -- самое удобное!


Если не выпадать из реальности , то до 108 без проблем считается ( вместе с мантрой).

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Если не выпадать из реальности , то до 108 без проблем считается ( вместе с мантрой).


А свыше 108?

----------


## Алик

> А свыше 108?


А зачем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А зачем?


Если вы про простирания, то их довольно часто делают больше 108)))).

----------

Алик (20.12.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Если вы про простирания, то их довольно часто делают больше 108)))).


В школе Кван Ум практикуется 108 простираний, поэтому больше не делаю. Но, при отжиманиях от пола, качании пресса или приседаниях и после 150 не сбивались в свое время  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (22.12.2014), Нико (20.12.2014), Пема Ванчук (21.12.2014)

----------


## Рэлпей

Четки нужны всегда, не важно на каком вы этапе находитесь. Начитывание мантр и практика нёндро без отчета на четках проблематична. В этом случае придется использовать блокнот или ежедневник для отметок.

----------


## Нико

> Четки нужны всегда, не важно на каком вы этапе находитесь. Начитывание мантр и практика нёндро без отчета на четках проблематична. В этом случае придется использовать блокнот или ежедневник для отметок.


А вы с мантра-счётчиками не знакомы разве?)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А как тогда считать количество повторений в нёндро?


Можно в телефон записывать. Создать на каждую практику по записи в адресной книге и вместо номера телефона плюсовать свои повторения.

А вобще на форуме лучше не спрашивать, а побольше общаться со теми, кто уже закончил эти практики в вашей передаче

----------

